# HI



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

HI EVERYONE IM LISA I AM 27 YEARS OLD AND I HAVE BEEN SUFFERING FROM DEPERSONLISATION/DEREALISATION, ANXIETY AND PANIC ATTACKS SINCE I WERE 8
ITS ONLY RECENTLY I HAVE UNDERSTOOD MY PROBLEM.
WHEN I WERE YOUNGER I WAS CLASSED AS A ATTENTION SEEKER A PROBLEM CHILD. THIS SCARED ME AS I THOUGHT I MUST BE GOING MAD. HAVING THESE PROBLEMS HAVE REALLY RUINED MY LIFE RELATIONSHIPS/FRIENDSHIPS AND EVEN MY OWN FAMILY 
I AM SO HAPPY TO NOT BE THE ONLY ONE WITH THIS PROBLEM I KNOW ITS NOT GOING TO STOP THEASE WEIRD ATTACKS BUT AT LEAST IM NOT ALONE THATS COMFORT ENOUGH 
I WOULD LOVE TO HEAR FROM ANYONE XXX


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

It is a great thing to realize that your symptoms aren't unique. Yes, we're all in the same boat here and we're all battling. But what interests me is that you've had this since 8!! That's a long time! You must be doing well if you've been fighting it for so long. From what I hear, dp goes away at or around the age of 30 (different results for different people of course). You seem like you're at the end of it all. I'm very happy for you. I've had dp for roughly a year and a half now. I have my ups and downs. We'll all be fine Lisa. Don't worry..hehe.


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

awwwwwwww thanks kev yeah my dp/dr was at its worst from ages 9-13 then again at 19-now really but i will get through it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2005)

Going to bed now but will read your post tomorrow - saw your location though and had to reply!


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

OH YEAH SO WHERE ABOUTS IN SUREY ARE YOU THEN?.... X


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

LISA NICHOLS said:


> OH YEAH SO WHERE ABOUTS IN SUREY ARE YOU THEN?.... X


Near Chertsey/Weybridge...If you haven't heard of them I won't be suprised :lol:


----------



## LISA NICHOLS (Sep 3, 2005)

lol well i have heard of weybridge but i aint got a clue where it is :roll:


----------

